# taP and die



## AnachitlPut (Dec 16, 2011)

Where does one buy them?


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 16, 2011)

It all depends on which ones you want. Indy Pen Dance and Classic Nib both have taps. www.silverpenparts.com has the triple start.  set(pricey)   Victor Machine has most of what you need.


this gives alot of the links.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/fountainpensection.pdf


----------



## studioso (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends which ones you are looking for. 

For common sizes you can get them at mastercarr.com or victornet.com. Don't get them at the big box. 
For tap and die to fit parts of kits you need to go to vendors like Indy-pen-dance.com. 
There are also less common taps that are used for kitless pens, like triple start sets in weird sizes, and these are harder to find online and are very expensive. however from time to time members organize a group buy we're they get them at a better prize. 
Check out group buys in the forum.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 16, 2011)

Luke 
Victor Machinery at victornet.com has most of what you will need for pens. The triple starts are more than a hundred dollars a set, and you can get the job done with standard threads for a long time.

If you decide you need taps I would recomend a tap and die in the following sizes to start.
m 8x.75
m10 x .75
m12 x .75

the taps for feeds assemblies for fountain pens will cost you between 30 and 40 dollars and are specific to the manufacturer. I recomend the Bock feeds from INdy Pen Dance or The classic Nib for starting out.


----------



## TerryDowning (Dec 16, 2011)

Any idea on the size threads used in the nosecone of Jr. Gent Roller balls? 

I don't know if what I have is JG I or JG II. It is a JG though (I Think) and I'd like to turn a new section, I really don't like the metal feel, I have some hard Urethane (Think Alumilite) that would work great.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 16, 2011)

It could be m8.4 x 1 measure it with digital calipers and let us know what it measures.


----------



## TerryDowning (Dec 16, 2011)

mredburn said:


> It could be m8.4 x 1 measure it with digital calipers and let us know what it measures.



It appears to be much smaler than that.
Nose cone threads measure 6.89mm and the thread is very fine.
Section end opposite nose cone where it connect to the barrel = 7.99mm
Cap thread measures 9.44mm

All measurements are outside diameter of thread




Note: this pen is from my Pine PITH partner tbroye and is a real pleasure to use as my daily writer at work.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 16, 2011)

I am guessing with out a thread gauge but 7mm x.5, 8mmx.75,  and 10 x.75 the only real way you can tell is with a metric thread gauge. the plastic threads at 9.44 could even be 9.5mm x .75 or .8 Hopefully someone else willhave the kit and a thread gauge and tell us.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 18, 2011)

If the cap to body threads are plastic it is a Jr Gent I.

If it is a Jr Gent I, the specs of the threads between the front section and the body are M7.8x0.8. This is directly from the manufacturer. Smitty may be able to tell you the other thread sizes.

I have some alternate taps I am going to give a try today to see if they work. I will let you know how they do.


----------



## TerryDowning (Dec 19, 2011)

The threads are metal painted black.


----------

